# Sick chickens



## hammerhead (May 7, 2013)

I have raised chickens for years and got out of it. I have got chickens again and I am loosing chickens. The chickens have been between 7 & 12 weeks old and just get week and die. I have done everything I can with moving them and changing water and cleaning coops every day. HHas anyone


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

What are their symptoms? Are they losing weight suddenly? Lethargic? What do their poops look like? What kind of feed are they on? Just trying to think of some things to help us pinpoint what is going on.


----------



## hammerhead (May 7, 2013)

My chickens that have died got week lost weight and sleep a lot before they died. The other chickens with them are fine. There poop was runny and dark. I lost 7 in one batch in a week. And I lost 2 rooster chicks in another batch. I don't know if they might of been bit by a bug or anything.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Start antibiotics and electrolytes. I would also start vitamin b complex injection.


----------

